

Tulsa University Bans Student from Campus for Someone Else's Facebook Posts - coldcode
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150217/08181830054/tulsa-university-bans-student-campus-someone-elses-facebook-posts.shtml

======
geoelectric
I like that in the findings, they find his asserting his lack of
responsibility "self-serving."

Nothing like punishing someone for standing up for themselves, eh? Of course
it's self-serving; nobody else was going to.

------
AstroJetson
It's Tulsa University, what about the article is a surprise? If you have had
_any_ dealings with them you would be shaking your head "un-huh, that's the
way they roll"

------
eyeJam
"making his prior investment in his theater degree wasted money" !!!!!!!!!

